# France/Switzerland/Italy



## stonflo (Aug 22, 2011)

Not sure where this goes.
We will be going through the above and back during June 1013.
Is it worth booking sites or go on spec. Not including Aires etc,at the moment. Possibly stay 2-3 days at a time. 2 weeks out,2weeks back. Any help would be goood.
Mike


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
The only time we book is if we are meeting family somewhere. Generally there is no problem getting pitches, and we are tied to going in school holidays. Booking will restrict where you go and when. Follow your heart and the weather.
p-c


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

You should be fine in June.

July/August will busy up but June is generally OK. 

We normally go to the continent for 2 weeks in June and only ever book the first night after the ferry as we want to know that we have somewhere lined up after a long drive.

We're heading for Germany/Austria next year in June and will only book the first night. Somewhere about 8 hours away from Rotterdam wherever that is.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*Switzerland in June*

Spent the month of June 2010 in Switzerland. Had a fabulous time! Absolutely no prob getting into any site. Being off-season ACSI is a must for site savings. I selected 4 and 5 star sites with public transport and WIFI (pref free).

Best sites visited:
Camping Jungfrau, Lauterbrunnen (Not ACSi)
Camping Santa Monica, Raron
Rive Bleue, Le Bouveret (S shore Lake Geneva)

All have easy access to public transport. As driver doesn't get to admire the postcard scenes round every corner whilst keeping eyes on generally single lane roads, my system was to park up for a few days at a time and travel trains/boats/buses/cable cars which are good value if you get a Swiss Half Price card. Don't forget Vignette to use motorways. Both available at Swiss Travel centre London - apply online. Also ask for TCS campsite directory, maps.

My favourite travel guide was "Switzerland Without a Car".

France absolutely no problem in June - again ACSI is the best value. Some sites with pools/facilities/entertainments etc can be quite pricey and unnecessary luxury if touring.

Bon Voyage
Viv


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

No problems in Switzerland in June. I would suggest you head for Interlaken. The reason being that all local train/bus travel is free and it is the centre point for the most sought after destinations further out in the Bernese Oberland. There is a 'Guide To Interlaken' in the Members Guides section of this forum which you might find useful.

Ron


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*Campsite at Interlaken*



ob1 said:


> No problems in Switzerland in June. I would suggest you head for Interlaken. The reason being that all local train/bus travel is free and it is the centre point for the most sought after destinations further out in the Bernese Oberland. There is a 'Guide To Interlaken' in the Members Guides section of this forum which you might find useful.
> 
> Ron


Agreed - and TCS Camping have a reasonably good site at Interlaken Ost right on the lake and which is a short walk from the railway station which takes you anywhere you might want to go.

Viv


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi Mike,

We certainly had no problems turning up at sites without booking in France even in August.

You may also be interested in these free stopover guides that give you details of places like farms, vineyards, restaurants, etc. that will let you stay overnight for free:

France Passion (also available from Vicarious Books here in the UK)

Fattore Amico (also available from Vicarious)

Swiss Terroir  (website not in English unless you use Google translate, I'm afraid).

Steve


----------



## Cyclewalkbob (Oct 18, 2011)

We were in the TCS Interlaken Ost site in June/July and it was fine, but a bit basic, but good value for Switzerland.

It's right on the river and a 5 min walk to Interlaken Ost train Station. This gets you up the two valleys into the mountains.

Much better position than the Manor Park or Rancho sites where we had to take the bikes or walk to get to the Ost station, though there are trains between West and Ost stations it is often more convienient to walk or cycle than take the bus


We have been going to Switzerland ever since our kids were 4 and 5 and have had fantastic weather in July.

This year we had 6 out of 7 days rain and left for France early.

Would we going back to Switzerland and the TCS campsite - you bet!


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
When we toured Switzerland a few years ago we found most sites were mainly static vans mostly old and scruffy with permanent extensions and just a few touring pitches. We stayed a few ACSI discount sites and one good touring site near Zermatt but the pitches were rough grass.

We have listed several on our website

Here

Most sites we have stayed at in Italy were similar.

We never book in advance but found one near Lake Locarno was virtually full due to a German school holiday week.

We came across a few aires in Switzerland.

Steve


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*More about Switzerland*

The highlight of any visit to Switzerland is a trip to the top of a mountain.

My personal favourite is the Matterhorn (& Zermatt) - check for cable car down for service in June beyond Trochenersteg.

Second choice: Mt Titlis near Engelberg.

Most amazing mountain train trip - to Jungfraujoch. The railway was built 100 years ago and its history is awe-inspiring. Sadly my pleasure was dampened by COACHLOADS of visitors from the sub-continent whose behaviour was less than awe-inspiring.

Schilthorn - as in the James Bond movie - round trip from Lauterbrunnen - you can include the Reichenbach Falls of Sherlock Holmes fame.

Mt Pilatus up one side by cog railway and down the other by cable car. Get there by steamer across the lake.

Obviously trips are pricey hence my recommendation of the Half Price Card if you are going to do a few.

It all depends on the weather! Stay in touch and plan with www.meteo.fr and be prepared to be flexible. Can be rainy/misty in June!!

Viv


----------

